# Tiny Inline 4 by designed by Burleigh Machine



## SMG (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, with winter just around the corner and things starting to slow down I thought it was time to start my next model engine project. After a long time of contemplating on what to build, I finally decided to go for my first internal combustion engine. I scoured the internet for plans and came across the Tiny Inline 4 from Burleigh Machine. The reason I chose these set of plans, was because of the simplistic approach along with the use of all bar stock.

After looking over the plans (which I must say are some of the best prints I've seen) I thought it was time to jump right in... First thing first, gather some material and start making blocks.


----------



## SMG (Sep 3, 2012)

Next, I started drilling/reaming the block.  Now its time to start hogging it away.


----------



## SMG (Sep 3, 2012)

Water jackets, these were FUN!


----------



## SMG (Sep 3, 2012)

Turning cast iron cylinder sleeves.  How well does this stuff ream?  This my first time using cast iron.


----------



## SMG (Sep 3, 2012)

Sleeves ready to be pressed in.


----------



## SMG (Sep 3, 2012)

Oil pan sculpting,





OPPS,  Dumb ass attack, removed to much material. Had to get out the hot glue gun.


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey, I'll be following along on your build.  This engine is on my short list (which is not so short anymore)  Please keep the pictures coming, I may need the reference someday soon


----------



## vcutajar (Sep 4, 2012)

Interesting.  I will be following too.

Vince


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 4, 2012)

Great start on the engine! I like the one piece oil pan, that should allow for more oil.

I can't wait to see more!

Kel


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, faint heart never won fair lady!!! You certainly have "Jumped in." Best of luck, I will be watching.---Brian


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm enjoying your build and your are really making progress.

Kel has come up with a very nice little 4 cylinder.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## SMG (Sep 5, 2012)

Pressing in the cast sleeves.


----------



## SMG (Sep 10, 2012)

Reaming crankshaft bearings.


----------



## jthulin (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha, someone else with numbers written all over their vise!!!  Nice start on the engine


----------



## SMG (Sep 12, 2012)

After messing up the first oil pan, I decided to make another one with 3deg sides.


----------



## vcutajar (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi SMG

Still following you with interest.  Could you tell what tool you used (pictured in the photo) to make the second oil pan?

Vince


----------



## SMG (Sep 12, 2012)

vcutajar said:


> Hi SMG
> 
> Still following you with interest. Could you tell what tool you used (pictured in the photo) to make the second oil pan?
> 
> Vince


 
It's just a 3deg taper end mill

Thanks
SMG


----------



## Darren English (Sep 12, 2012)

Great start, it's looking good.


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 13, 2012)

Interesting. I will be following too. I may not say much but I will be here

Jim


----------



## vcutajar (Sep 13, 2012)

> It's just a 3deg taper end mill


 
Thanks SMG

I did not know that they even existed.

Vince


----------



## SMG (Sep 14, 2012)

More shaping on the block.


----------



## SMG (Sep 14, 2012)

pushrod cover


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Sep 14, 2012)

This is a nice little project. It's a nice looking engine.  You work is really great as well.

Todd


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 14, 2012)

That engine is looking real pretty
Jim


----------



## SMG (Sep 19, 2012)

Last of the block cutting,


----------



## SMG (Sep 19, 2012)

Engine mounts,


----------



## SMG (Sep 19, 2012)

Started work on the head,


----------



## SMG (Oct 11, 2012)

Finished valve cover,


----------



## SMG (Oct 11, 2012)

Started work on the water pump, third time was a charm,


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Oct 11, 2012)

That's looking great!


----------



## Speedy (Oct 11, 2012)

YES was hoping for an update  looking real good!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm watching


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 11, 2012)

I, happy to follow  this one GWth_wavth_wavth_wavth_wavwoohoo1woohoo1woohoo1woohoo1woohoo1





SMG said:


> After messing up the first oil pan, I decided to make another one with 3deg sides.
> woohoo1


----------



## cfellows (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice work!

Chuck


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 12, 2012)

Your little inline four is looking great.  Nice oil pan.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## crankincraig (Oct 12, 2012)

New guy here also watching this build. I am an automotive engine builder by trade and now supervising a machine shop at a local university. I picked up a set of the same plans and have started to build one myself to keep myself busy when not supervising students in the shop , I am very fortunate to have access to a wide variety of machines and pretty much unlimited tooling. I am not sure how I came upon this great site but there is a lot of tallented people here judging from what I have seen so far. I thought that this engine would be a little simpler but the drawings have great detail , sure to keep me busy for a while to say the least. Again ; Great sight and work here and i'll be watching. Craig


----------



## SMG (Oct 13, 2012)

Finished the water pump, Very pleased how well this little pump works.


----------



## SMG (Oct 13, 2012)

Connecting Rods are done,


----------



## Canyonman (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't want to sideline the thread but where can I get a set of these plans?

Thank You,

Take Care and Be Well,

Ken

Disregard!!!! I pulled my head out and should have plans in 12 hours or so.


----------



## kcmillin (Oct 15, 2012)

Your doing a fine job SMG! That is a pretty slick looking oil pan. 

Can't wait to see more!

Kel


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 15, 2012)

You make it lool so easy. That is a real skill. I am following with pleasure.

Jim


----------



## SMG (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for all of the nice comments,

For some reason I had an itch to start on the base for this engine.  I wanted something with some weight so its not going to want to leave the table while its running.  I thought about a nice piece of thick polished marble or polished granite, but I had no idea where to start looking for such an item.  I could have went to a custom countertop place but, who knows how much that would have cost to have them custom cut a piece to size and polish all the edges.
   So, I decided to try and make a concrete one myself.  I started with an old piece of Tupperware and a stepping stone concrete mix from Michael's hobby and craft store.

This is how it went, I tried to dye the concrete but, it really didn't change the color of the mix. The foam block is to make a pocket for the electronics....  Once the concrete cured, I just melted the foam away with some MEK solvent.














 The edges were treat with a blacken epoxy and should hold up well to any fuel spills.

Inlayed a piece of carbon fiber, 





Pocket for the electronics... I hope it's big enough









Finished Base, it's not perfect, but I think it's decent enough to do the job.  I think I will offset the engine to make room for the fuel tank. What do you guys think?


----------



## lee9966 (Oct 20, 2012)

That base looks amazing!  Very inventive and the carbon fiber makes it look very high tech

Lee


----------



## Blue_Rock (Oct 20, 2012)

Great looking engine and base!


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 22, 2012)

I echo Lee's comment. I could not put it better.

Jim


----------



## SMG (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments on the base!

Started turning the cam shaft.


----------



## robcas631 (Dec 9, 2012)

Way to go SMG!


----------



## MrBaz (Dec 10, 2012)

SMG said:


> Water jackets, these were FUN!


 
Me being a newb to most of this; how are you machining the water jacket?


----------



## e.picler (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi SMG!
I really liked your building. It is very nice finishing. Congratulations.
I`m also building the same engine here in Brazil. We are almost at the same stage. I`m now finishing the Head, it missing the exaust and intake runners as well as the valve seats.
If you want to take a look on my thread it is Building the tiny inline 4 in Brazil.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/building-tiny-inline-4-brazil-17438/

Next I`m thinking to start on the cam and crank shaft.

We may exchange some experience on how to machine some parts.

Edi


----------



## SMG (Dec 9, 2013)

Time to catch up on some of my progress.


----------



## Jyman (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow beautiful looking rad, do you have any pictures of it going together?


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with Jyman.  Great looking radiator and I'd also like to see some photos of how you built it.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Lesgsy (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that rad is fantastic 
 I'm not looking forward to making the rad for my v 4 any tips and pics ?
               Les.


----------



## SMG (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry guys, No pictures of it going together. Thanks for this nice comments.  Here's how the fins were made.


----------



## SMG (Dec 15, 2013)

The gear cover was made on the rotary table and then tumbled in my rock tumbler to remove all the ruff edges.


----------



## SMG (Dec 15, 2013)

And the distributor shaft,


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the post on your radiator construction method.  Looks great.  Since this is aluminum, did you use an epoxy of some kind to fasten and seal the parts together?

Also, what media are you using in your rock tumbler.  It does a nice job smoothing up your parts.

Regards,


Chuck


----------



## SMG (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's some pictures of the distributor cap in progress.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 25, 2013)

nice work. how about a closeup of that fancy tool you cut the towers with.


----------



## SMG (Dec 29, 2013)

Here you go Steve, there's really nothing to it.  Drill a 3/16" hole and mill the sides, it worked like a charm.


----------



## SMG (Dec 29, 2013)

kuhncw said:


> Thanks for the post on your radiator construction method.  Looks great.  Since this is aluminum, did you use an epoxy of some kind to fasten and seal the parts together?
> 
> Also, what media are you using in your rock tumbler.  It does a nice job smoothing up your parts.
> 
> ...



Chuck,
As far as the radiator construction, All of the parts were a nice interference fit, I just used green Loctite seal retainer. I'm crossing my fingers that it won't leak. 
The tumbling media I use is small cone shaped porcelain with a cheap Harbor Freight rock tumbler along with a little water and a drop of dish soap.   Seems to work really well.  
Thanks
SMG


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 30, 2013)

SMG, thanks for the details on your radiator and the tumbling media.

Chuck


----------



## John Rus (Dec 30, 2013)

That tool for the distributor is pretty trick. Can't believe I haven't seen something like that used before.

Keep up the great work!
John.


----------



## robcas631 (Dec 31, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------

